# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Hardware & Περιφερειακά Η/Υ >  >  Fujitsu siemens amilo m1437 -2GB ram-100GB

## DJman

Fujitsu siemens amilo m1437
Pentium m770 2.13Ghz
2GB -667 ram memtest ok
100GB Hdd-100%sentinel
GPU Ati x700
DVI- Svideo
3 USB
minidv
Sd reader
Η μπαταρια κραταει καμια ωρα
RJ45
win7 μη ενεργοποιημένα 
Με τον φορτιστη του
MIC
mic in-speaker out

Ηταν παντα πανω σε τραπεζι-Για απλη χρηση ιντερνετ


Τα θεματακια του
Για να ανοιξει πρεπει να ειναι εκτος ρευματος-Μετα βαζεις το ρευμα και φορτιζει κανονικα
Καμια φορα κατα την εκκινηση ακουγετε ενα στιγμιαιο τριξιμο στα ηχεια 
Πριν το φορματ επιανε κανονικα wifi , πλεον οχι-Ισως θελει ψαξιμο για τον driver
Την καρτα παντως την βλεπει κανονικα , και ειναι εκγατεστημενοι ολοι οι driver, με driver easy

Τιμη 40-Αθηνα-Κανω και αποστολες

----------

